# 
!  ,       ,   .         /  /   . (  )    , ..  1%      0,5%.   " ",       ,      ???  -   -   ? ,     / ? .

----------

,   (    )  "  ",  -     "  ".
 .

----------


## Fraxine

-  ( )        .   -     .   2016 .   .       ""   .

----------

,  .        - ??

----------


## Mimos_ka

.  ,       .
, -       .

----------


## 2007

*Mimos_ka*,     ?

----------

.   ,   /  " ".  ,  ,    ,  ,  ,        . ,   ,       .               .    :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,   /  " ".


  ?      ,     .       ))

----------

,     :Smilie:    , 0,5   1,    0.      :Smilie:

----------


## Mimos_ka

....

----------


## Great_cornholio

24             .      ,               .       .     ?

----------


## 2007

> .


,  ?
     ,     ?

      .     .        .

----------


## 2007

> .     .        .


http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/449514/

----------


## Great_cornholio

,    ?  ,            .                1%  .           ,        .            .       ,    ,   600    ...

----------


## 2007

> .


   ? 21   ,      - ,        ,    /.    .     ,      .

----------


## Great_cornholio

.    ,       .    ,     .

----------


## hiker

,       :Smilie:       ,     ?      /,  ,

----------


## 2007

> /


 /   .

----------


## Great_cornholio

, ,   .   .        .  -.

----------


## hiker

. .

----------


## Gotrink

.    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Denn

.     (  )    ,     -     .  0%.

----------


## 2007

> (  )    ,


     ?

----------

> 


 ""      .   ,          :Frown:

----------

!   2020 ,   ,                 ,    .    -,          ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


       - -    ,        -  ,   .
       . 
   .

----------


## .

*ZZZhanna*,         :Smilie:  
  , ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,      ?  ))



> , ,  .


   .



> 


    ,    ,    ,    -  .

----------


## .

> .


  ?      ? )




> ,    ,


  ?        ?      ,       .   ,    ?  :Frown:    -    ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  -  ,   ,   ... ))

----------

> , ,


    .   .  ,      :Smilie:   ,   .

----------

> .   .  ,       ,   .


   ? %        ) 
        ?  ?
   ?  ,     ?  %     )          )

----------


## .

> .


   -?       .       
          ,    .

----------

> -?       .       
>           ,    .


   .             .   ,  .     )))))      ,     .

----------


## .

> ,  .


  ,   .     ? ))
     .  ,    ,       .

----------


## Wellia

:              (,   - )?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> :


 ,

----------


## Wellia

*ZZZhanna*,  .        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------

> ,    ?  ,            .                1%  .           ,        .            .       ,    ,   600    ...


    .       ,       (   ). ,     .        ?        ?     .      ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .       ,       (   ). ,     .        ?        ?     .      ?      ?


    -       .

----------


## Azel

!        .
      .
      ()          .      ,   33 "  ".  -  .
   ?     ,  ,   .

----------


## Tadem

-     6             ?
 .

----------


## .

> .


      ?

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

> (    )  "  "


  33 -   (    ).    (   ) 01 -  .

----------

> ,            ...


          ?             - ?                ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    .          . 



> ?


.




> - ?


 - .
,     ,      . ( )    .

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------

